# Need assistance to resusciate my Sensation 4g. Rooting process.



## VisVicis

My goal had been to install a custom rom that being AOKP, so I began by unlocking the bootloader with htcdev unlocker, then tried to proceed with turning s-off, couldn't get revolutionary to cooperate but I found a way to fastboot cwm recovery to access the recovery in the bootloader, did so successfully, (the main reason I decided to take this shortcut was because I had been led to believe that the sensation had already been running gingerbread which I believe is compatible with ics bootloader, but that aokp contained root so it wasn't necessary for it to be already present) downloaded the proper aokp file (pyramid), and gapps, then loaded the recovery, made an backup and wiped then proceeded to flash the two files one after the other. Rebooted and found myself at the HTC bootscreen for 20 or so minutes. Had believed the problem to be two differing recoveries, the one I installed and the one that was being flashed from aokp and thusly would require a repeat flashing. Attempted such but to no avail, I found myself stuck in the HTC screen until the phone died a couple hours later. So please any recommendations on the next proper step?


----------



## JassyCliq

Didn't see anything in your post about updating your firmware to ICS. 
It seems as if that may be your problem.


----------

